# Good Diagram of Rear Brakes?



## WideTrack (May 7, 2008)

Can anyone point me in the right direction for a good diagram of rear drum brakes on a '65 GTO? I'm putting mine back together and can't find any good diagrams of how the parking brake cable hooks up. I tried the '65 manual and the Zazzerine Resto guide. Thanks.


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

When end of the cable are you talkin' bout (Willis)? The end that connects to the brake shoe or the end that connects to the intermediate cable?

Bear


----------



## WideTrack (May 7, 2008)

> When end of the cable are you talkin' bout (Willis)?


Haa haa....The part that attaches to the brake shoe...I think I figured it out. I finally found a step by step online of a guy doing the rear brakes of a '60's Chevy pick up. Looks like the same kind of deal only bigger....

....but do you know how to re-string a guitar? My 8 year-old broke her e-string. At least she's not messing with the g-string yet........


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

Just did that on my grand daughter's guitar:
Restringing a Guitar: High E String | eHow.com


----------



## WideTrack (May 7, 2008)

Thanks...I broke a couple my first two tries...I've been tightening everything to at least 70fp today. Doesn't work on an E string....


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

When you put your shoes on, be sure that the shorter shoe faces forward on both sides.


----------

